# Gaming PC under 30k



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello ...
I need gaming pc config under 30k... (is it possible??)
I don't need a huge monitor... a 1280*1024 or 1024*768 (like my current one) will do...
Also, can a mid-tower cabinet be bought?? (i am so sad that NZXT Phantom is bloody expensive AND is a full tower..i really like it)

Specially looking forward to Sam's reply...

And can my current system be sold??? (who the hell would buy it lol?)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

everything is possible 

AMD Athlon II x3 440 @ 3.3k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Zotac GTX460 768MB @ 9.2k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL 1N2020M @ 6.5k

Total - 30.1k

reuse the HDD from your old system - WDC Blue 160GB. upgrade it later. try selling the rest to office people or try in bazaar section of TDF or TE.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

amd phenom II x4 555-4400
gigabyte 880gm-ud2h-4000
2gb ram-1300
gtx 460-9200
hp 22x-850
cm 310-1500
corsair vx450-3500
samsung b2030-5800

total-30550

same as jaskanwar said use your current hdd and can upgrade later when needed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^B2030 only 5.8k.  where??


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

i saw it was for 5900 on cost to cost 10 days ago.i thought now the prices may have falled.

i saw it was for 5900 on cost to cost 10 days ago.i thought now the prices may have falled.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

ok no problem. may be that. then your rig looks nice. why not 635. more futureproof and great all rounder.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

635 beats 555 in performance,but the 555 unlocks to a quad core and can be further overclocked further to 4.0ghz.but when it unlocks to quad core i think it gives stock speed of 3.6ghz... i think???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^unlocking will only raise temps and all. better get readymade solution .


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

if op wants to play games only then 555 is the way to go,635 beats 555 in computer applications,memory read etc.. at stock settings.but still no to anthlon II x2 440..
may choose b/w 635 or 555be or for anthlon II x4 640 for 5k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2011)

first of all thnx to jaskanwar and deep for replies...

really if i can get phenom II why should i look to athlon... ?? 
and for gfx card i was thinking of hd 5670 512mb.. around 5k... which actually makes the total cost 4.2k lower so...
@jaskanwar i see that the 880gm board has 4 mem slots... what is the max mem size for each slot??
aren't the gskill rams you listed generic??  how much does 6gb gskill ripjaws 1600 mhz cost?? (do i really need it or is 2gb fine with win7??)

@deep92 i will play games but also will do everyday multimedia use ... i also am a quake 3 moviemaker... working with corel videostudio ... also dad works with office 2010...etc..
so what will be good??

can't i have an intel based config??
like a gigabyte x58 board with Core2 Quad?? are they compatible?? sorry for less research on the sockets etc lol..

i am open... and i will have to wait also... maybe 2-3 months ... money issues lol.. 

so i would like this thread to remain fresh... any updates over the next 2 months are welcome... 

thnx again.. !! cheers!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Simply because that athlon 635 is better overall performer than that phenom and better suited for multitasking.
I mentioned corsair ram. Gskill also good. Get 2gb now. Add another 2gb later. 1k only. That board supports 16gb ram.
Gtx460 much better than 5670 in gaming. 
X58 is for i7 previous gen. Core 2 quads are much older. U can look at i3 2100 based config but 635 better suited for u.
Start a thread weak before purchase. New releases pending.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

->an x58 based rig will cost for around 45-46k keeping all other configuration the same.
2 gigs of ram will be ok if running w7(32 bit).you''l need at least 4 gigs if running w7(64 bits).
->if you have to do multimedia works then athlon would be good.as there also not much of a diff. b/w gaming performance b/w 555 & 635(640).
->if you are really buying 5670 i suggest not to buy that....go for atleast a 5750.1 gig model available for 6.5k(smc International).
->if you are sticking with the same budget then none other than amd will give you the best price/performance ratio as compared to intel.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

@Gaurav, from where will you buy? if from Kolkata, than prices will come down even lower & you can buy a new HDD also. if online i.e. SMC mainly, prices will be same. but please don't buy locally. the guys here don't have even the basic idea of PC. they just know how to assemble & what processor goes into which board (from their limited number of boards).

also, performance wise, Athlon II X4 is better. yes, Phenom II X2 is fast & can be unlocked & further OCd. but it is only fast in games, unlocking is based on luck & OC will heat it badly & will damage the stock TIM (paste). so, Athlon II X4 looks a better deal.

i'll edit jassy's config a bit more:

AMD Athlon II x3 440 @ 3.3k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Corsair Value 2X2GB @ 2.2k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.2k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL 1N2020M @ 6.5k
APC 650VA @ 2.8k (locally)

Total - 23.4k

now spend the rest in graphics card, like GTS450 or maybe if you wait Nvidia may launch GTS550 & AMD may reply with HD6670.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> @Gaurav, from where will you buy? if from Kolkata, than prices will come down even lower & you can buy a new HDD also. if online i.e. SMC mainly, prices will be same. but please don't buy locally. the guys here don't have even the basic idea of PC. they just know how to assemble & what processor goes into which board (from their limited number of boards).
> 
> also, performance wise, Athlon II X4 is better. yes, Phenom II X2 is fast & can be unlocked & further OCd. but it is only fast in games, unlocking is based on luck & OC will heat it badly & will damage the stock TIM (paste). so, Athlon II X4 looks a better deal.
> 
> ...



oh goodie... btw  i dont need the UPS... the current one is fine.. and i have a sony dvd drive.. so that means total cost is 19.7k (which is nearly the same price as the crap Chirag D-18 Desktop PC that dad bought...god i told him that i will tell him what to get ---but one day i come back from school to find a pc waiting)... 
all that remains is the gfx card... well i can always call you when the time is right... (so gimme your cell number plz)..

thnx again...



deep92 said:


> ->an x58 based rig will cost for around 45-46k keeping all other configuration the same.
> 2 gigs of ram will be ok if running w7(32 bit).you''l need at least 4 gigs if running w7(64 bits).
> ->if you have to do multimedia works then athlon would be good.as there also not much of a diff. b/w gaming performance b/w 555 & 635(640).
> ->if you are really buying 5670 i suggest not to buy that....go for atleast a 5750.1 gig model available for 6.5k(smc International).
> ->if you are sticking with the same budget then none other than amd will give you the best price/performance ratio as compared to intel.



45-46k?? ok i think i will stick to AMD config... so thnx for the last line...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

@Gaurav

that means u have around 10-11k in ur pocket
so go for sapphire HD 6850 1gb or Zotac Gtx 460 1gb 
both are awesome cards
will even play games smoothly at higher resolutions and settings if u plan to buy a large 
monitor in future


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 to Piyush
HD 6850 or GTX 460 1 GB is a better option as the price difference is only few hundred bucks and performance wise they are much better than the GTX 460 768 MB version. My vote goes to HD 6850


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

same here
6850 is a good OCer too


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> oh goodie... btw  i dont need the UPS... the current one is fine.. and i have a sony dvd drive.. so that means total cost is 19.7k (which is nearly the same price as the crap Chirag D-18 Desktop PC that dad bought...god i told him that i will tell him what to get ---but one day i come back from school to find a pc waiting)...
> all that remains is the gfx card... well i can always call you when the time is right... (so gimme your cell number plz)..
> 
> thnx again...



will the current one hold the load of a 20" monitor & a heavy setup? i doubt.

will PM you my number.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 21, 2011)

@Piyush and Cilius    

really i doubt that this family pc will need AMD 6xxx series or even GTX 460...
just a mid-range card would do... 

but let's see... who knows dad might agree to get it... 

he's already seen sam's suggested config... and has agreed with it...



Sam.Shab said:


> will the current one hold the load of a 20" monitor & a heavy setup? i doubt.
> 
> will PM you my number.



um... i meant the UPS not PSU... its a Moser Baer 600VA.... 
also the board has only ONE ps/2 mouse OR keyboard port... i have ps/2 mouse AND keyboard ....what to do ??

i haven't received your PM yet...


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

ps/2 to usb adapters are available.you can use them to connect your mouse or keyboard to the computer.but i suggest you to get a little better processor than ii x3 440.you can just buy ii x4 635 with a hd 5770(or gts 450) would be balanced system than a x3 440 and 6850/gtx 460.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> um... i meant the UPS not PSU... its a Moser Baer 600VA....



i know. but with a powerful config & a 20" display, UPS won't give backup for more than a minute. maybe less if the UPS is old.



GauravTensor said:


> also the board has only ONE ps/2 mouse OR keyboard port... i have ps/2 mouse AND keyboard ....what to do ??



those connectors can be found everywhere.



GauravTensor said:


> i haven't received your PM yet...



just now send it.

and i agree with deep. if not GTX460, get GTS450 or try get HD5770. or if you are buying after a couple of months, HD6770 maybe out.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 21, 2011)

deep92 said:


> ps/2 to usb adapters are available.you can use them to connect your mouse or keyboard to the computer.but i suggest you to get a little better processor than ii x3 440.you can just buy ii x4 635 with a hd 5770(or gts 450) would be balanced system than a x3 440 and 6850/gtx 460.



what's the price? of 635?



Sam.Shab said:


> i know. but with a powerful config & a 20" display, UPS won't give backup for more than a minute. maybe less if the UPS is old.



not to worry... i have inverter in my house...if current goes then UPS will switch to battery mode instantly and then come back to main mode... backup will be provided by inverter... i say even 5 mins is overkill for a system to safely turn off don't you think..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

sam my 22" screen and almost same system without gfx card runs >10 min on my amrex proview 650. so 600 sufficient IMO. 

@GauravTensor
635 costs 4.5k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam my 22" screen and almost same system without gfx card runs >10 min on my amrex proview 650. so 600 sufficient IMO.
> 
> @GauravTensor
> 635 costs 4.5k.



ok thnx..

btw.. what fps do you get while playing Civ5 and Black Ops?
what settings and resolutions do you game those at?
aren't you having any gfx card?? there's none in your sig rig..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

curently i dont have a graphics card. i have overclocked my IGP from 550mhz to 810mhz and i am able to play black ops at 1366x768(not full screen) at everything turned high. civ5 runs at full hd(1980x1080).


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> curently i dont have a graphics card. i have overclocked my IGP from 550mhz to 810mhz and i am able to play black ops at 1366x768(not full screen) at everything turned high. civ5 runs at full hd(1980x1080).



really
i thought i wont be able to play CIV5 with my 4250


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> not to worry... i have inverter in my house...if current goes then UPS will switch to battery mode instantly and then come back to main mode... backup will be provided by inverter... i say even 5 mins is overkill for a system to safely turn off don't you think..



that solves the UPS problem than.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sam my 22" screen and almost same system without gfx card runs >10 min on my amrex proview 650. so 600 sufficient IMO.



i get hardly 5min with my APC. somethings wrong 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> curently i dont have a graphics card. i have overclocked my IGP from 550mhz to 810mhz and i am able to play black ops at 1366x768(not full screen) at everything turned high. civ5 runs at full hd(1980x1080).



thats a good OC. 810Mhz. WOW.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanku sammy. This bespeaks the quality of gigabyte boards we use IMO. But sadly no more than 810.

BABA oc urs too. It leads to huge performance gain.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

what temperature are you getting? my friend can't OC past 650-700Mhz on his Asus 785G EVO board.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

sammy can you tell me how to measure IGP temp. i dont know.

also when i oc past 810 game starts to hang. shall driver updates fix this sammy?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

dont go for too much OC
or else u'll land on the same spot where i was

u remember a couple of months ago my mobo went kaput
it was because of my stupid act
i OCed it too much...i dont even remember what were the readings
stay safe


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

i too don't have any idea. did you tried HW Monitor? 

after 810? game starts to hang or crash? "maybe" heat problem. 800Mhz still is impressive OC. i don't know yaar if driver fix these OC problems but if its heat problem, 810 is the limit i guess.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

Baba dont worry i wont go beyond 850 if possible 

sammy black ops hangs. I have to restart my pc then. Will try driver update and notify. Will post hardware monitor temps when on pc. 15min of game shall suffice??

Dont u think i should put this in new thread. Gaurav will get angry 

ok continue here -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/136252-igp-overclocking.html#post1325306

i have put HW temps.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Dont u think i should put this in new thread. Gaurav will get angry



Dude i don't get angry online...  

BTW i sent you and piyush baba friend reqs in FB... accept it...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sammy black ops hangs. I have to restart my pc then. Will try driver update and notify. Will post hardware monitor temps when on pc. 15min of game shall suffice??



ask asigh once cause when i undervolted processor, games hangs & crashes. so maybe your IGP can't go beyond 810Mhz (manufacturing defects).


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 15, 2011)

5770 is a nice card, but which one vapour-x or hawk  And what about hd5850 it'll deliver better performance right? (I don't know about its heating issues).

 Whether 6xxx series prices are above Rs.10k? I need a graphics card which is below 10k and 256bit(my friend said to me that higher the bits better the performance) with which I can play almost all games like *crysis,World at war, Left 4 dead etc* at least in medium setting. And if possible "futureproof". In a nutshell value for money. Can anyone suggest me a GPU which fits the bill ?

_I'll be using amd athlonII x4 640 processor_


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ go for 6850.Its a great card.Don't go for hd5xxx series now.

@ gaurav

Buddy 6850 is also best for you. Try to squeeze it in your budget.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ go for 6850.Its a great card.Don't go for hd5xxx series now.
> 
> @ gaurav
> 
> Buddy 6850 is also best for you. Try to squeeze it in your budget.



6850 price?
also then i'll need to get corsair 550W i think. price?
will i go for x3 440 instead of x4 635? for money saving?

my current confirmed :
athlon II x4 635
cm elite 310
gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h
corsair value 2*2gb ddr3
corsair cx400
hd 5670

total prolly around 17k-18k... i think...

how much will pricing change according to 6850, other corsair psu and x3 proccy? will it be same? i doubt...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

^^cx400w can handle a 6850. though if you will add something later get vx450.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^cx400w can handle a 6850. though if you will add something later get vx450.



can it really? great. and no i won't add anything else.
what to do abt proccy if i get 6850?
downgrade  to x3 440?

total pricing as per current confirmed rig with changes in proccy and gpu?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

why downgrade proccy? 635 is the way to go.

around 25-26k.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

GauravTensor said:


> can it really? great. and no i won't add anything else.
> what to do abt proccy if i get 6850?
> downgrade  to x3 440?
> 
> total pricing as per current confirmed rig with changes in proccy and gpu?




No need to downgrade 635. You won't save much and its better to go with 4 cores now. All gpu's have got a pricedrop of 500 -900 bucks. So right time to buy now. Also wait for nvidia gts 550. It will push down prices of 68xx series further.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why downgrade proccy? 635 is the way to go.
> 
> around 25-26k.



that overshoots budget by 10k. 

how much is 6850?



vickybat said:


> No need to downgrade 635. You won't save much and its better to go with 4 cores now. All gpu's have got a pricedrop of 500 -900 bucks. So right time to buy now. Also wait for nvidia gts 550. It will push down prices of 68xx series further.



okay. i will tell my dad not waste checking for a gfx card in kolkata now (which is 5670 btw).


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

My total suggestion will be:
*
AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
Corsair 2x2gb ddr3 cl9 @ 2.3k
Wd blue 500gb @ 1.7k
MSI R6850 PM2D1GD5 Graphics Card @ 10k
Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES ( 500W ) @ 2.9K- Check review here.
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet with side window@ 1.8k
Benq g222hd (fullhd) @ 7.3k
Apc 650 va @ 2.6k

Total = 37k*

Overshoots your budget by 7k but its totally worth it for a future proof gaming rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

as vicky said wait for 550 to release and then make a decision.

but 6850 -10.5k~


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Haggling with the vendor will get you a 6850 within 10k. Yesterday my friend went to sp road bangalore and got a quote of 10.3k for msi 6850. After a bit bargaining , the shopkeeper agreed to give him at 9.6k. He didn't buy it and will do at a later stage but it shows how the prices differ.

So street prices are always lower than online prices. Btw, most gpu's have gone down to 500-900 bucks. Gtx 580 is now available at 27k whereas gtx 570 is 20k online. Street prices should be even attractive.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> My total suggestion will be:
> *
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
> ...



*37k*!!!  

i truly realize the worth of this rig. 
but the 30k is not my budget actually. (sorry for 30k budget thread title)
proccy+mobo+ram+psu+case=decided config goes perfectly under 15k (will be given by dad)

*i don't need monitor & ups.*

gfx card will be bought depending on money saved by me and my bro.
currently it is sitting at 4.4k. so i am prepared to wait even after buying my rig without the card.

nvidia-wise my choices are gts 450 (price might even come down than 6.5k)
or let's see how much does gts 550 costs.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2011)

means X3 + 880G + 2Gb ram + GTS450 (or any card of same power) + CM Elite 310 + FSP 400W . total roughly will be 18k. so it is in Gaurav's budget. add 1k more if the ram is 4Gb.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 15, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> means X3 + 880G + 2Gb ram + GTS450 (or any card of same power) + CM Elite 310 + FSP 400W . total roughly will be 18k. so it is in Gaurav's budget. add 1k more if the ram is 4Gb.



so i will go for x3 instead of x4?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2011)

yup 
go for x4 instead of x3 and add 2gb ram later if budget doesnt permits


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> My total suggestion will be:
> *
> AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3k
> ...



I read the review of MSI6850.  (Link is given below) Then I came to know that there are 3 versions of 6850. This link shows that Asus6850 is the best among 6850series . Anyone please give your opinions(which one is the best without overclocking) and which one is below Rs.10k? 

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Overclocking Roundup: Asus, XFX, & MSI - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## sanithkk81 (Feb 16, 2011)

I read the review of MSI6850.  (Link is given below) Then I came to know that there are 3 versions of 6850. This link shows that Asus6850 is the best among 6850series . Anyone please give your opinions(which one is the best without overclocking) and which one is below Rs.10k? 

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Overclocking Roundup: Asus, XFX, & MSI - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sammy can you tell me how to measure IGP temp. i dont know.
> 
> also when i oc past 810 game starts to hang. shall driver updates fix this sammy?



Try msi afterburner for gpu temps. I think it will show igp temps. My suggestion is don't take igp clocks beyond 810 as its showing unstability signs. Turn down 10 mhz below i.e 800mhz to attain good stability. Don't push the igp too much.



sanithkk81 said:


> I read the review of MSI6850.  (Link is given below) Then I came to know that there are 3 versions of 6850. This link shows that Asus6850 is the best among 6850series . Anyone please give your opinions(which one is the best without overclocking) and which one is below Rs.10k?
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 6850 Overclocking Roundup: Asus, XFX, & MSI - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News




Yes, ASUS is the best. Their direct cu cards rock. I have a asus 5750 formula and i am playing crysis warhead with a full 100mhz overclock for core and memory clocks. The temp. goes to 72c maximum which is pretty safe. At stock, it never goes beyond 50c. That speaks terrific cooler quality.

Go with asus 6850 direct cu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

^^vicky mine is happily running at 795mhz . actually it was stable at 820.


----------

